# Noreve cover and MyTego custom skin!!



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

I love my Noreve Kindle cover, no straps and no velcro!! Has the floating look and love the feel of it. My skin turned out just like I was hoping it would, distressed vintage look. (MyTego link). Sorry for the quality for pics took them with my Blackberry!!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a nice skin! You can match with a lot of covers.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love your combo, it looks amazing and that skin is beautiful! 

I have a question. How is there no corners and also no velcro? How does the Kindle stay in the case?


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you, it has the rail system, it's held in very secure. I'll try to find the video that shows how it works!! 
http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/29/video-review-and-more-pictures-of-the-noreve-amazon-kindle-2-case/


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Really Really Pretty!
Are there any coupons, now to use for Noreve?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice skin!!


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Really Really Pretty!
> Are there any coupons, now to use for Noreve?


I ordered mine a few days ago night using the 15% off coupon June15. I believe that it expires at the end of the month. Hope this helps!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Crystal said:


> Thank you, it has the rail system, it's held in very secure. I'll try to find the video that shows how it works!!
> http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/29/video-review-and-more-pictures-of-the-noreve-amazon-kindle-2-case/


Thanks so much for the vid.

I had no idea thats how those cases held the kindle. Pretty neat stuff!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice combo!  I do love the rail system.  If I ever buy another cover it will be a Noreve - but, I don't think that will be happening anytime soon.  Marvin is pretty comfy in his Pond in sky blue Oberon!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice combo!  Which vintage is that-dark or jean?  I love my Noreve too, but right now my K2 is being protected by my new Blue Pond cover from Oberon.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love that skin--it really will go with just about any color you could ever want.  Great combination & glad to hear you're happy with it!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! I am very happy with how it turned out, now maybe I can give my bank account time to recover 


Ruby296 said:


> Very nice combo! Which vintage is that-dark or jean? I love my Noreve too, but right now my K2 is being protected by my new Blue Pond cover from Oberon.


 It's the Dark Vintage, I wanted it because it will go well with just about any skin I use.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Crystal said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I am very happy with how it turned out, now maybe I can give my bank account time to recover  It's the Dark Vintage, I wanted it because it will go well with just about any skin I use.


Thanks for sharing which Vintage it is and I agree that it's a very versatile color!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on a great cover purchase and I love the skin.  I like your style


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That case is awesome. I mean, I love the skin, too, but the case is very neat!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I'm very much enjoying them. I think I found the perfect cover now so I'm very content.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh. I absolutely love your skin!
The cover looks great, too!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I've never owned Noreve, but the pictures I've seen of them, and the rail system, seem very nice.  If they release a DX version, I'm sure I'll have to add it to my cover collection.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I've never owned Noreve, but the pictures I've seen of them, and the rail system, seem very nice. If they release a DX version, I'm sure I'll have to add it to my cover collection.


I just visited the site yesterday they are doing a dx case you can sign up for email notification if interested


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Both the skin and the cover are so pretty. I didn't know about the rail system, either.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How did you make that image on the skin?
Paula


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

corkyb said:


> How did you make that image on the skin?
> Paula


It's a custom skin from MyTego, it is actually a picture of staind glass I found on a site.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Her is some more pics of the Noreve, shows the rail system more. Once again sorry for the blurry pics (Blackberry)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I really love that case. It adds virtually no extra bulk or thickness to the kindle.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Another happy Noreve customer.


----------

